
How I built a multi-platform app - thebaer
https://write.as/matt/how-i-built-a-multi-platform-app
======
tf2manu994
That's actually really interesting. Wonder if he updates the iOS app himself
now.

Side note: I feel this comes up every time go is mentioned by _why call it
go_? It is so hard to search for, especially if someone has titled their SO
question with go instead of Golang

~~~
thebaer
Thanks. I am planning on updating the iOS app myself now, especially since I'm
generally doing more iOS development these days. But it _was_ incredibly nice
to hand off that bit of work and get back a fully-functional app, especially
after building / maintaining those other platforms.

